

Freelance2 has launched - my lunchbreak project - samgranger
http://freelance2.com/blog/freelance2-has-launched/

======
Egregore
How is your site different from other sites for freelancers?

~~~
hcal
It seems pretty fast... Thats good. I like the design. It is currently free,
and ad free. I would post a job there if I had one to post.

------
mijnpc
I also have a job website, build on Wordpress, i never really had a design, so
you might not like the design.

but the site does have most of the necessary options, and yeah, it did take me
almost 5 months to build.

since i'm not really a programmer...

take a look: www.freelance.sr

------
autoreverse
The logo designer job is dated Sep 07.

<img src="<http://autoreverse.s3.amazonaws.com/20110906_freelance2.jpg>
alt="">

------
tcarnell
I'll give you a point for that - my lunchtime project was beans on toast and a
cup of tea.

------
davidandgoliath
Curious, is this built on jobberbase? (The open source job posting site)

